# Model Power Heinz Pickle Factory



## Mad Cap Romanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is my recently completed Model Power Klassic Pickle Factory model kit. 

I painted the building using Tremclad Yellow, Primer Red and Flat Black as well as various colours from The Games Workshop. The grass is a mixture of Sunray Scenic’s green and yellow turf. 

The “Heinz” sign was created by removing the logo from a label of a can of beans and carefully cutting it and gluing it to the kit supplied blank plastic sign. I then cut the label to shape and cut out the “Pickle Factory” letters from the kit supplied “Klassic Pickle Factory” sign and glued them on the bean tin label.










Here is the Heinz Pickle Factory with the old Tyco Heinz Pickle refrigeration cars in front of it. When I was young, in the 1980’s, I bought these three billboard cars, but I didn’t have the Pickle Factory model kit to go with it. About 20+ years later, I bought the factory from one of my hobby wholesalers as well as Nick’s Pickles, which is a store underneath an apartment building model kit which is also available from Model Power.










This is a view of the engine that is dropping off the Heinz Pickle Cars at the Heinz Pickle Factory. The engine is an older “Blue Box” 0-8-0 steam locomotive from Model Power circa 1978.

In case you're wondering, the track is Brass. The vintage Brass Track I have in my hobby shop is as fresh as when it left the factory, some 60+ years ago!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work on the factory. Custom graphics (stolen pickle lable!) look great!


----------

